# Dead Centre of Ireland: official middle of Ireland?



## browser (19 Mar 2008)

Does anyone know where is the official middle of Ireland - or dead centre (and please no graveyards)


----------



## Caveat (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*

My understanding was that in terms of physical geography, the term 'dead centre' was really just an idiom - can you literally have such a thing on an irregularly shaped land mass?


----------



## lorna (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*

Athlone, Co. Westmeath


----------



## z103 (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*

You could try balancing Ireland on a point of a needle. Mountains may skew your result.


----------



## Caveat (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*



lorna said:


> Athlone, Co. Westmeath


 
I know it's roughly in the middle but could you explain how and why this is the 'dead centre'?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*

I always thought that Birr Co. Offally held the title. I even think that there is a monument in the town stating this?


----------



## ubiquitous (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*

Traditionally said to be...

1. an oak-wooded island in Lough Key, near Boyle
2. a miniature tower just outside Glasson, near Athlone
3. Breffni Park 
... & probably many other places.


----------



## sam h (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*

Geographical Centres
The geographical centre of _Ireland_ is to be found in eastern county Roscommon, at a point 3km (2 miles) south of Athlone town.
The centre of _Ulster_ is in county Tyrone, at a point 20km (14 miles) east of Omagh town, near the village of Pomeroy.
The centre of _Munster_ is in the north of county Cork, at a point 9km (6 miles) south-west of the village of Rath Luirc.
The centre of _Leinster_ is in western county Kildare, at a point 5km (3 miles) south-west of Kildare town.
The centre of _Connaught_ is in county Mayo, 6km (4 miles) south-east of the pilgrim village of Knock.
The centre of _Northern Ireland_ is in eastern county Tyrone, at a point 6km (4 miles) south-east of the town of Cookstown.
The centre of the _Republic of Ireland_ is in south-eastern county Galway, at a point 3km (2 miles) south-west of the village of Eyrecourt.
 
http://www.wesleyjohnston.com/users/ireland/geography/extremities.html


----------



## zag (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*

Dublin ?

z


----------



## TheBoss (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*

Glasnevin Cemetry


----------



## ney001 (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*



zag said:


> Dublin ?
> 
> z



No, Dublin is just the centre of the universe


----------



## csirl (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*

The spot where the spire stands on O'Connell St in Dublin is the spiritual centre of Ireland - the modern version of the standing stone in ancient Tara.


----------



## Miles (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*



ney001 said:


> No, Dublin is just the centre of the universe



Thought it was the drop-in centre of the universe?


----------



## Carolina (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*

This is the same idea as a centre of gravity or a centroid.

According to the Ordnance Survey:

*Geographical Center of Ireland*

Where the 8° Meridian West meets the 53° - 30' North Latitude in the townland of Carnagh East Co. Roscommon. On the western shore of Lough Ree, opposite the Cribby Islands and 5.5 miles N.N.W of Athlone Town. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## CGorman (19 Mar 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*

Always heard it said that the Catstone just off the Athlone/Mullingar road was the point that our ancesters believed was the true centre for hundreds of years...


----------



## cibby (11 Apr 2008)

*Re: Dead Centre of Ireland*

The ancient Hill of Berries (circular plantation of ancient trees) about one mile out the Roscommon road from centre of Athlone- has forever in history been said to be the dead centre of Ireland! 
go see it!! (legend/story)


----------



## Peeete (11 Apr 2008)

It seems to be safe enough to pick anywhere and you can up with your own reasons to prove it ....


----------



## CreditCrunch (20 Apr 2008)

Now that Biffo is boss, the midlands IS the centre of the universe.

I notice that projects in Roscrea that have been decades in the wings recentley got started ( leisure centre )

It looks like Dublin North wont be getting a traffic lightbulb changed for the next four years..........


----------



## Marathon Man (1 May 2008)

......It's either Glasnevin or Deansgrange!


----------



## ubiquitous (1 May 2008)

CreditCrunch said:


> Now that Biffo is boss, the midlands IS the centre of the universe.
> 
> I notice that projects in Roscrea that have been decades in the wings recentley got started ( leisure centre )
> 
> It looks like Dublin North wont be getting a traffic lightbulb changed for the next four years..........



...except that Roscrea isn't in Biffo's constituency. It isn't even in the same province


----------



## Carpenter (1 May 2008)

I've said it for years: "Portlaoise is the the Crossroads of Ireland"......


----------



## franmac (2 May 2008)

browser said:


> Does anyone know where is the official middle of Ireland - or dead centre (and please no graveyards)


 
My geography teachers told us it was Athlone Co Westmeath


----------



## Black Sheep (4 May 2008)

There is a pinacle in Kilkenny West a couple of miles from Glasson, Athlone which the locals would have you believe marks the centre of Ireland


----------



## Simeon (4 May 2008)

When I were a lad ........ Knocknagoshel was the centre of MY universe.


----------

